# Thank god for Mat the mechanic



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

You said old. You didn't say ANCIENT! :no:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

floor button. Holy smokes. Any tradesman is invaluable.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Cricket said:


> You said old. You didn't say ANCIENT! :no:


You may be old Mike.... but ya must be tough.... Isn't that crank in the front of your vehical to start it difficult for you to crank at your age....?????


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In my lifetime I've had headlights go out at night on 4 different vehicles from 1958 - 1980. I guess I can without a doubt say I'm lucky to be alive. Don't be so humble SeiorSitizen, possibly part of it was skill, :laughing: especially running 80 on an unknown 2 lane road with an occasional bridge.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An ANCIENT car has a starter button on the dashboard---

My dad had a Studibaker Champion with one 1950 as I recall---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> An ANCIENT car has a starter button on the dashboard---
> 
> My dad had a Studibaker Champion with one 1950 as I recall---


I learned to drive a 40 chevy. Where was the start button? Hint - at age 12 it was difficult to reach. But the lights never went out. The wipers just stopped when going up hill but made up for lost time when descending .


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> *An ANCIENT car has a starter button on the dashboard---*
> 
> My dad had a Studibaker Champion with one 1950 as I recall---


Wow.... Mike.... *My new sedans* have a starter button on the dash board that I push to start.

Some things just cycle..,..

We probably took out old trolley cars in Denevr maybe 70-80 years ago, and just re-installed "light rail" 10 years ago.

Commuter trains went out of business years ago.... now we are spending billions in California to install "fast rail" between cities....

Go figure...

Best


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I learned to drive a 40 chevy. Where was the start button? Hint - at age 12 it was difficult to reach. But the lights never went out. The wipers just stopped when going up hill but made up for lost time when descending .


Can't remember if it was on the dash or the floor, seems like it was on the dash.

Talking about hand cranks, them things would break your arm or kick the fool out of ya, if you weren't careful. Most folks parked on a hill and roll cranked them.

Most folks back up home couldn't afford a car back when I was a kid, most had a team of mules and an ole wagon. We lived way way back in the sticks.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait! Were they even called super duties then when they still had a dimmer switch on the floor? Or were they just f250-f350?

We still have a couple of trucks that have a push button start.

90 IH dump diesel
64 Ih dump 304 gas


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Pre-97 the medium duty cab/chassis trucks were called F-Super Duty. They were replaced by F-450/550 for 1999.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

On my 38 Ford the starter button was on the left side of the dash. That car had a rumble seat. My 39 Chev had a small round pedal next to the gas pedal. My 53 Packard had the starter on the ignition switch.

They all had the dimmer switch on the floor.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Mort said:


> Pre-97 the medium duty cab/chassis trucks were called F-Super Duty. They were replaced by F-450/550 for 1999.


I had forgot Ford made the F-450's and 550's earlier, there is so very few around here at least that I noticed. I thought I've seen some of the 90's 250-350 with the super duty on the front fender, but someone could have just put them there. 

We have a 99 f450 it doesn't say super duty anywhere on it. It also has the V10 so there is really nothing super about it, duty yes, but you won't be winning any races going up hill with a good load on the trailer with it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... My '88 was an F-250 Diesel,...

My '96 is the F-250 Power-Stroke,...

The Super-Duty I believe started with the '99, after they skipped the '98 F-250s,...

My '88 had the floor dimmer, the '96 has the wheel mounted dimmer, but still has vent windows,...

The Super-Duty in '99, lost the vent windows,...
'n became the Dodge wantabe,...


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I learned to drive a 40 chevy. Where was the start button? Hint - at age 12 it was difficult to reach. But the lights never went out. The wipers just stopped when going up hill but made up for lost time when descending .


On the floor next to the gas pedal, so ya could crank it and pump the gas at the same time...:laughing: Did that one still have the choke and throttle cable controls in the middle of the dash? Had a friend in high school who had one around that year. My first pickup was a '50 Chevy converted to 12v and a '54 235ci, wish I had it now....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

My first pickup was 1959 GMC. It had a wooden bed and a one barrel carburetor as big as a lamp shade. 1st gear was so slow you could age a year before you got across town.

I couldn't afford a new vehicle and had the same dimmer switch problems several times, they liked to rust out a lot.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Wow.... Mike.... *My new sedans* have a starter button on the dash board that I push to start.
> 
> Some things just cycle..,..


Some things are just a good idea. We put ignition locks on the column so that it could be locked in place-- then GM decided to use soda-bottle plastic for the column so thieves could steal them even more easily. So GM put them back in the dash-- then they positioned it so you could turn the car off by hitting it with your knee. So now we have cars you start with a button while your keys are in your pocket-- and I'm waiting for the guy who gets his car stolen while he's loading things in the trunk.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, and my first car was the family's 1976 LTD. It also had the dimmer switch on the floor, which amazingly didn't rust out even though the floor pan had (my dad welded in a new plate).


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

People say you can't have free energy, others say you can, and they look toward solar power and the likes.
People say a self contained motor cannot run itself not alone other things, others say it can.?

Keep an open mind when watching this. OOoooops, did he just show that.?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr-TdnknkGk


----------

